# Hello All!



## KADO (Jun 27, 2012)

I just started to feed my ShortyBull raw Turkey from The pet pantry located in Burien Wa
Wanted to know what other sources are in my area I Reside in Renton WA and willing to drive 
What is the best route to take ? Buying meat by the case from Sams Club ?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome! :wave:

What kind of breeds are mixed to make a "shortybull"? I've never heard of those.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I might have seen your dog at a show in Florida? Is that possible?

Sorry, I can't help with suggestions as I don't know that area


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that a Frenchie, English Bulldog mix?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have gotten chicken by the case from Sams, BJ's Costco, and found several other meat supplies, but I live in Fl. I think they have some Co Op's listed in several states, you might want to take a look at that also.

Glad your here and good luck


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

curiousity compels me to ask what a shortybull is?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome! Are you just starting out on raw? Congrats! Thats great! Heres a link to help you go through the proteins, and of course we are glad to help. How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

And, like everyone else, what is a shortybull?


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

As far as i know 'shortybull' is an american trade name for small english bulldogs


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought it was a frenchie/pitbull?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Shorty Bull Information and Pictures, Shorty Bulls

this i did not know.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I thought it was a frenchie/pitbull?


No they are supposed to be bulldogs bred for working/agility like in magicre's link and are more what the english bulldog USED to be, before they were bred for looks and wrinkles


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Check fact 5

Shorty Bull faq)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Check fact 5
> 
> Shorty Bull faq)


I found several sites where is says what they are NOT, but no site where it says what they ARE. I suspect Frenchie is in there because they are small.

If there are five breeds, it should be easy enough for them just to say what those breeds are.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I found several sites where is says what they are NOT, but no site where it says what they ARE. I suspect Frenchie is in there because they are small.
> 
> If there are five breeds, it should be easy enough for them just to say what those breeds are.


I suspect bulldog, frenchie, am bully, am bulldog, and staffordshire.


----------



## KADO (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome ! Sorry I am just getting back to anyone that have questions about this breed.
Bull Breed Coalition Registry - Breed Information

Breed Information
Explanation of the Shortybull Standard
The breed standard is a written description – a precisely worded picture – of the ideal specimen of an individual dog breed. Each standard is exclusive to that breed alone. The early architects of a breed got together and put down in words what each of them thought the breed should look like, act like, what size and color it should be and much like a rachitic with blueprints the image of a the breed was documented and a design was set for everyone present and future to know what they were working to create. It was a hard-fought consensus that was refined and recorded for the future of the individual breed.

In the dog world today, the breed standard is an important tool to keeping a breed in line with the original design. It should not be altered to meet a trend in market or cosmetic desire. We must breed to the existing standard, not alter it when it no longer suits us. Each individual will of course have a unique interpretation of the standard therefore there will be slight acceptable variations in dogs that win in the show ring and are sought after by people looking to have a hand in the future of the breed. In the end, the standard is a measuring tool by which to get an overview of the breed.

Weather your are looking for a show champion, or simply a companion keep in mind you were drawn to a breed by its makeup... it's standard seek those traits in your new dog and you will be rewarded for your efforts by owning a animal you are proud to have on the end of your leash.

Shortybull Conformation Standard
A breed Standard must be precise enough to say what shall not be considered ideal and it must be vague enough not to disqualify because of merely individual differences. Thus, the Standard to meet the demand for precision must list everything considered a fault, particularly disqualifying ones. It should be a simulation and a guide to serious breeders and to conscientious judges to measure examples of the breed by.

Overall Size
Any dog that displays stature that is more than minimally over the height and weight standards for the breed should be considered and dog found over them allowing for slight visual discrepancies should be considered a not ideal specimen and therefore faulted heavily in conformation examinations. This is a small – medium breed with diligent effort put into making and keeping the size within the stated ranges this will be a consideration during judging of the individual dog.

Height
No more than 15” at the wither with males preferred height to be 14” and females being slightly smaller lending toward but not limited to 13”

Weight
Up to but no greater than 40 lbs. The preferred weight range will be 30 – 34 for males and 28 – 32 for females. There is no minimum weight for the breed. However the maximum should be considered a strong measuring tool of the breed.

Head
Round head with typical bulldog features. Eyes set far apart and should not protrude. A relatively pronounced stop is desired and fullness to the face and head lending to a “heavy” appearance of the head is in keeping with the standard. The overall shape of the head may be rounded to squared; the focus is the overall appearance of the head and features. The head should join well to the neck and shoulders. Not giving the appearance of distinct difference at the joining points. But more the illusion of being "sculpted" from a single beginning

Jaw
Should be curved, not straight. Nose may be turned up slightly and may be black or liver colored or any color that is in keeping of the coat color of the dog. Dudley noses are a cosmetic fault. There are no nose colors that alone will be considered a disqualifying fault.

Bite
Undershot slightly. An extreme under bite with exposed lower canines is a fault. The tongue should be capable of staying within the oral region and should not hang or protrude to a degree that it is a noticeable feature. Although undershot to reverse scissor bite is preferred, an even or correct bite should not be considered a true fault nor a disqualifying trait as long as the presentation of this bite does not take away from the traits of the head described in this standard.

Eyes
May be any color, with brown or amber being preferred. Dogs carrying a coat color that results in a skin and or coat lacking pigment may present with blue eyes or a single blue eye. This will not be a fault if it is in keeping with the skin / coat. (I.e. white coat, pink skin around the eye) Faults to the eyes will be Cherry eye, entropion, or distinctly cloudy eyes or obvious presence of panes of the eyes. No dog should be shown with either of the first two listed conditions.

Ears
Cropped, drop are the only acceptable ear presentations (rose or erect ears are a major fault and dogs should not be presented for judging toward breed standing if this is the present set of the ears) Surgical and or manual manipulation of the ear set is acceptable but handlers should avoid showing the dog while healing from or being manipulated. Ears should be set wide to the sides of the head and should not be set high on top of head nor low and “houndy” off the sides of the dome of the skull.

Body
Should be short from back of the neck to the tail. Chest should be broad for height and have depth reaching to the elbow. A compact look is desired. Slightly longer torsos especially on females of breeding age while not the most desired look however, do remain an acceptable presentation unless it causes the dog to appear “long”. They should be well balanced in width and body length. Height will lend to the short impression as indicated in the name of the breed but should not be dwarfish with a full large body. They should have nice barrel of the torso and be well sprung in the ribs. They should be surprisingly dense and heavy for the size of the dog. The impression should be of a solid dog with thick muscle and great strength for size. A large dog in a small sack is the desired presentation. No matter the body type it should not affect the overall movement and flow of the dog in motion.

Movement & Gait
They should strike out with good reaching extension of the front legs, and powering strongly with the rear. Full range of motion in movement is preferred. They should not lumber or roll but display smooth, even gait, free of hopping, dragging, or shuffling /crossing of legs and feet when in motion. They should not appear to float as they are heavy of body and posses strength in motion but neither should they pound. The correct movement should lift and glide with strength and flow. Any gait that is labored, out of sync, or uneven left to right – front to back should be considered a fault. Obvious malfunction of joints such as poor function of the hips, elbows, knees (i.e. Luxation of the patella) is a strong fault and should be taken into great consideration when evaluating the dog.

Width
Front quarters and hindquarters should be proportionate, not lending to a narrow rear and the chest may be slightly broader than the rear, but very narrow hindquarters are a fault.

Shoulders & Rumps
Well rounded and well muscled, lending to an appearance of strength. There should be a sturdiness to the stance and be well squared. There may be a slight rise over the loins but should not be roached, swayed or wheel backed. These will be considered a fault.

Legs
Heavy boned and in direct proportion to the body. Long legs in proportion to the body or fine bones are a fault. Cow hocked or pigeon toed is a fault as are down pasterns.

Feet
Tight feet and straight pasterns preferred. Splayed feet are a fault. Any color of toes / toenails is acceptable. It is not preferred to remove the dewclaws but will not be considered a fault in structure.

Tail
Tail must be short; either natural bob, docked or screwed are all acceptable in the breed. The tail should be no more than one sixth the distance to the hocks. With the shorter “bobbed” appearance being the most desirable. If surgical docking is mandated the recommended length will be three (3) vertebrae.

Color
All coat colors accepted except merle or black and tan. There will be no preference in judging given to solid vs. Pied or spotted coat coloration as either type is acceptable.

Temperament
Good natured and even-tempered. Extreme shyness or undue aggression is unacceptable. They should be confident, gregarious and project an impression of ownership of all that is around them. They should have the ability to cohabitate with other pets easily and an enjoyment of children in keeping with the bull breeds they are a derivative of. There should be loyalty to family and pack and a great desire to be with their people. Their size does not lend to them being a successful guardian but they should not be yappy or flighty. Willingness to stand their ground makes them a true bulldog. Alert and watchful with the ability to notify family of the arrival of strangers or noise and commotion out of the normal is without question a part of this breed. A bigger than life attitude while endearing may find them in need of rescue from larger dominate counterparts. Proper socialization is important to ensure they establish a hierarchy in keeping with their size and ability. Obedience training is recommended with this or any breed. They are quick learners but will show a stubborn streak if your training lacks consistency or resolve.


----------



## KADO (Jun 27, 2012)

*History on the formation of the breed*

Thank you all for the warm Welcome ! Sorry just getting back to anyone that have or had questions about Kado's Breed.
Hope this helps 
I copied and pasted from this link
http://www.bullbreedcoalitionregistry.com/breed-information/4-breed-information.html

Origin
The Shortybull was founded in a rural Kansas community by Amy Krogman and co-founder Jamie Sweet. After years of Extensive research into many breeds that carried traits which were needed to develop the total package that would ultimately become cornerstones of the breed the shortybull was born. Great care was taken to ensure this breed was not a “mini” of any breed but a breed of its own with a unique appearance and temperament unrivaled by other small bull breeds.

The vision was for a healthy, functional, stable temperament small dog all wrapped in classic bulldog looks. This did not come easily but with dedication to the ideas that were the building blocks of the breed the vision was realized. In keeping with the vision to create a true bulldog, Boston terriers and pugs were avoided in the development of the shortybull. Each breed used in the composite of the shortybull was chosen for a specific trait… size, structure, temperament, health and ability.

Strong consideration was also given to ensuring this breed would be capable of unassisted breeding and ease of whelping with excellent mothering ability. Knowing that most bulldogs today have numerous health issues, focus was placed highly on the developing a dog that would leave the health problems of the bully breeds behind. Creating a dog that is healthier also moved in the direction of function and ability, your shortybull will have the capacity to enjoy a active lifestyle, from playing fetch in the yard to becoming a road pal on a run this breed is capable and willing. They participate happily at such events as rally obedience and agility competitions.

Although small, they are defiantly not delicate and thrive in any lifestyle so be prepared to enjoy many healthy, active years with a shortybull and you will be a lifelong fan. It was a long journey and many years of careful breeding and documentation to bring the blueprint of a solid all around health bulldog in a fun size package to life but the journey was a worth the results. Only after all the groundwork was laid and the theory was well tested the shortybull was introduced to the public and has quickly developed a large and loyal following worldwide.

There seems to be no defining lines to the future of the little big bulldog. Through careful breeding, continued education of developing programs and the undying support and documentation of the registry that has been the home for the Shortybull from the beginning the vision has stood the test of time and remains firmly in place today.


----------



## KADO (Jun 27, 2012)

Breed Information
Explanation of the Shortybull Standard
The breed standard is a written description – a precisely worded picture – of the ideal specimen of an individual dog breed. Each standard is exclusive to that breed alone. The early architects of a breed got together and put down in words what each of them thought the breed should look like, act like, what size and color it should be and much like a rachitic with blueprints the image of a the breed was documented and a design was set for everyone present and future to know what they were working to create. It was a hard-fought consensus that was refined and recorded for the future of the individual breed.

In the dog world today, the breed standard is an important tool to keeping a breed in line with the original design. It should not be altered to meet a trend in market or cosmetic desire. We must breed to the existing standard, not alter it when it no longer suits us. Each individual will of course have a unique interpretation of the standard therefore there will be slight acceptable variations in dogs that win in the show ring and are sought after by people looking to have a hand in the future of the breed. In the end, the standard is a measuring tool by which to get an overview of the breed.

Weather your are looking for a show champion, or simply a companion keep in mind you were drawn to a breed by its makeup... it's standard seek those traits in your new dog and you will be rewarded for your efforts by owning a animal you are proud to have on the end of your leash.

Shortybull Conformation Standard
A breed Standard must be precise enough to say what shall not be considered ideal and it must be vague enough not to disqualify because of merely individual differences. Thus, the Standard to meet the demand for precision must list everything considered a fault, particularly disqualifying ones. It should be a simulation and a guide to serious breeders and to conscientious judges to measure examples of the breed by.

Overall Size
Any dog that displays stature that is more than minimally over the height and weight standards for the breed should be considered and dog found over them allowing for slight visual discrepancies should be considered a not ideal specimen and therefore faulted heavily in conformation examinations. This is a small – medium breed with diligent effort put into making and keeping the size within the stated ranges this will be a consideration during judging of the individual dog.

Height
No more than 15” at the wither with males preferred height to be 14” and females being slightly smaller lending toward but not limited to 13”

Weight
Up to but no greater than 40 lbs. The preferred weight range will be 30 – 34 for males and 28 – 32 for females. There is no minimum weight for the breed. However the maximum should be considered a strong measuring tool of the breed.

Head
Round head with typical bulldog features. Eyes set far apart and should not protrude. A relatively pronounced stop is desired and fullness to the face and head lending to a “heavy” appearance of the head is in keeping with the standard. The overall shape of the head may be rounded to squared; the focus is the overall appearance of the head and features. The head should join well to the neck and shoulders. Not giving the appearance of distinct difference at the joining points. But more the illusion of being "sculpted" from a single beginning

Jaw
Should be curved, not straight. Nose may be turned up slightly and may be black or liver colored or any color that is in keeping of the coat color of the dog. Dudley noses are a cosmetic fault. There are no nose colors that alone will be considered a disqualifying fault.

Bite
Undershot slightly. An extreme under bite with exposed lower canines is a fault. The tongue should be capable of staying within the oral region and should not hang or protrude to a degree that it is a noticeable feature. Although undershot to reverse scissor bite is preferred, an even or correct bite should not be considered a true fault nor a disqualifying trait as long as the presentation of this bite does not take away from the traits of the head described in this standard.

Eyes
May be any color, with brown or amber being preferred. Dogs carrying a coat color that results in a skin and or coat lacking pigment may present with blue eyes or a single blue eye. This will not be a fault if it is in keeping with the skin / coat. (I.e. white coat, pink skin around the eye) Faults to the eyes will be Cherry eye, entropion, or distinctly cloudy eyes or obvious presence of panes of the eyes. No dog should be shown with either of the first two listed conditions.

Ears
Cropped, drop are the only acceptable ear presentations (rose or erect ears are a major fault and dogs should not be presented for judging toward breed standing if this is the present set of the ears) Surgical and or manual manipulation of the ear set is acceptable but handlers should avoid showing the dog while healing from or being manipulated. Ears should be set wide to the sides of the head and should not be set high on top of head nor low and “houndy” off the sides of the dome of the skull.

Body
Should be short from back of the neck to the tail. Chest should be broad for height and have depth reaching to the elbow. A compact look is desired. Slightly longer torsos especially on females of breeding age while not the most desired look however, do remain an acceptable presentation unless it causes the dog to appear “long”. They should be well balanced in width and body length. Height will lend to the short impression as indicated in the name of the breed but should not be dwarfish with a full large body. They should have nice barrel of the torso and be well sprung in the ribs. They should be surprisingly dense and heavy for the size of the dog. The impression should be of a solid dog with thick muscle and great strength for size. A large dog in a small sack is the desired presentation. No matter the body type it should not affect the overall movement and flow of the dog in motion.

Movement & Gait
They should strike out with good reaching extension of the front legs, and powering strongly with the rear. Full range of motion in movement is preferred. They should not lumber or roll but display smooth, even gait, free of hopping, dragging, or shuffling /crossing of legs and feet when in motion. They should not appear to float as they are heavy of body and posses strength in motion but neither should they pound. The correct movement should lift and glide with strength and flow. Any gait that is labored, out of sync, or uneven left to right – front to back should be considered a fault. Obvious malfunction of joints such as poor function of the hips, elbows, knees (i.e. Luxation of the patella) is a strong fault and should be taken into great consideration when evaluating the dog.

Width
Front quarters and hindquarters should be proportionate, not lending to a narrow rear and the chest may be slightly broader than the rear, but very narrow hindquarters are a fault.

Shoulders & Rumps
Well rounded and well muscled, lending to an appearance of strength. There should be a sturdiness to the stance and be well squared. There may be a slight rise over the loins but should not be roached, swayed or wheel backed. These will be considered a fault.

Legs
Heavy boned and in direct proportion to the body. Long legs in proportion to the body or fine bones are a fault. Cow hocked or pigeon toed is a fault as are down pasterns.

Feet
Tight feet and straight pasterns preferred. Splayed feet are a fault. Any color of toes / toenails is acceptable. It is not preferred to remove the dewclaws but will not be considered a fault in structure.

Tail
Tail must be short; either natural bob, docked or screwed are all acceptable in the breed. The tail should be no more than one sixth the distance to the hocks. With the shorter “bobbed” appearance being the most desirable. If surgical docking is mandated the recommended length will be three (3) vertebrae.

Color
All coat colors accepted except merle or black and tan. There will be no preference in judging given to solid vs. Pied or spotted coat coloration as either type is acceptable.

Temperament
Good natured and even-tempered. Extreme shyness or undue aggression is unacceptable. They should be confident, gregarious and project an impression of ownership of all that is around them. They should have the ability to cohabitate with other pets easily and an enjoyment of children in keeping with the bull breeds they are a derivative of. There should be loyalty to family and pack and a great desire to be with their people. Their size does not lend to them being a successful guardian but they should not be yappy or flighty. Willingness to stand their ground makes them a true bulldog. Alert and watchful with the ability to notify family of the arrival of strangers or noise and commotion out of the normal is without question a part of this breed. A bigger than life attitude while endearing may find them in need of rescue from larger dominate counterparts. Proper socialization is important to ensure they establish a hierarchy in keeping with their size and ability. Obedience training is recommended with this or any breed. They are quick learners but will show a stubborn streak if your training lacks consistency or resolve.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That doesn't say anything about what breeds they used to create them...


----------



## KADO (Jun 27, 2012)

This is all I have at the moment. I do not there is not boston or pug or american bully or staff in the bred. I myself am not concerned so much about what makes Kado him but I do know that he's family. If there is anyone else that can be helpful in my question to further my raw feed diet for little one please feel free to reply.

I do know they host abkc shows world wide so I wouldn't be surprised if you saw a shortybull !


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I live in Bonney Lake. I shop at Plymouth Poultry in Seattle and they have great prices. I also belong to a co-op. Cash N Carry had clearance meats sometimes, Costco or Sam's have good prices, Walmart has some un enhanced chicken for .69 per pound and Summit Markets sometimes have some great sales. Hope this helps.


----------



## KADO (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Liz I will look into them!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know you didn't ask about this but just because it's standard procedure for new raw feeders around here 

you should take a look at this - it's a step by step guide for feeding Prey Model Raw.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck with feeding! I there are a ton of raw feeders in your area


----------

